
Stopping Time: An Approach to Pandemics? - imartin2k
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/03/stopping-time-an-approach-to-pandemics.html
======
_anastasia
The main problem I see with this is that while we wouldn't have to pay any
mortgages etc, we wouldn't be able to receive paychecks either. This means we
can't, say, buy food.

